# Why do I keep getting spinning beach ball?



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Why do I keep on getting the spinning beach ball when I am trying a reply? I have to force quit my browser.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds like the server is slow so it's hanging up your browser.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Use Tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> It sounds like the server is slow so it's hanging up your browser.


Thanks. Is there a better server if a person gets a paid account?


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Use Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this happens from the computer


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Your wife probably has a keylogger on your computer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Your wife probably has a keylogger on your computer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolling eyes... I doubt she even knows what a keylogger is. And if she did have a keylogger on my computer that would be just fine. Cause you know what she would find? She would find the ways I have been trying to fix this marriage for years with no results.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

This site has been incredibly slow for the last few days. Frustrating.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

If on a Mac:

Are you on 10.12.2?

Using Safari?

Using Ka-Block in your Safari extensions?

This has stopped all BBOD from this site for me for awhile as the stall comes from loading certain ads.

I was using Opera, but it began reacting poorly to it's extensions .

There is not one per se perfect browser for all sites... be flexible with them to find the best match using what works best for that period of time... web sites thrive on impermanence, we must flow with them in that understanding.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Closed.


----------

